# Plano officer accused of sex assault on girl



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

14-year veteran resigns after complaint from McKinney church


*By TIARA M. ELLIS / The Dallas Morning News *

McKINNEY - A 14-year veteran of the Plano Police Department has resigned after being accused of sexually assaulting a young female relative, authorities said Wednesday.

Darryl Gregory Sullivan, 39, was arrested Wednesday and accused of aggravated sexual assault of a minor, a first-degree felony charge used when the victim is 14 or younger.









Darryl G. Sullivan

Officer Sullivan, a McKinney resident, was released from the Collin County Jail Wednesday night after posting $25,000 bail. If convicted, he faces five years to life in prison.

He could not be reached for comment Wednesday.

Because of the girl's age, McKinney police would not release any information about her or details of the alleged assault.

The investigation began Tuesday when the girl spoke to someone at her church and the Police Department was contacted, said Capt. Randy Roland, a McKinney police spokesman.

A pastor from the church was at the McKinney police station Wednesday but was not available for comment.

Investigators talked to the girl and believe her complaint is legitimate, police said.

"We don't believe it's a one-time deal," Capt. Roland said regarding whether police thought the incident was isolated.

Plano police spokesman Carl Duke said an internal Plano police investigation is pending. Authorities were waiting to speak with Officer Sullivan, who has been a training officer the past nine years.

Capt. Roland said victims in these circumstances usually reach out when they are comfortable or feel protected, such as at schools and churches or with their doctor.

"I don't know what precipitated this outcry [to the victim's church] ..." Capt. Roland said. "It's important once the outcry is made that the wheels of justice start. And from this point forward, she will be protected."

Although criminal incidents involving police officers are uncomfortable for others in law enforcement, Capt. Roland said the allegations are investigated just as they are in cases that don't involve peace officers.

_Staff writer Jennifer Emily contributed to this report._


----------

